# Clippers pick Daniel Ewing



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

...........


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible selection.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ELGIN YOU MORON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chalmers did not teach you ANYTHING last year? This might be almost as bad a pick as chalmers. Why does elgin not know how to use a high second round pick? AGHGHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

This is absolutely terrible. We have two projected number 1 picks still on the board in marty, and chris taft. We have roko leni ukick a much better PG than ewing still on the board. Youve got athletic freaks like katelyans still on the board. youve got Ersan Ilyasova still on the board, mile ilic still on the board, we could go on and on.

STERLING, please immediately fire elgin baylor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I dubbed him Chalmers Jr., I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

This draft is killing me inside.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

oh man, this is absolutely horrific. Are you guys seeing the players that are being picked after ewing? I think if the clippers dont pick him, theres a chance he goes undrafted! 

This is so terrible. Id much rather have an injured rick brunson than i would ewing. Why get a PG in the second round? Supopsedly the russion kid can play PG as well a little bit. if you are going to get a PG, why not get ukic, who potentially can be as good if not better than jaric? Someone who was actually rated to go high?

Why not go for one of the top big guys who fell out of the first round? If i wasnt such a die hard clipper fan, this pick by itself, coupled with the chalmers pick last year would be enough to make me leave the clippers like noble.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This pick was out of the blue, there were many other players the Clippers could have picked instead of this guy.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't think I can TRULY leave despite this abusive and rocky relationship.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> I don't think I can TRULY leave despite this abusive and rocky relationship.


Don't leave, please stick around... :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

last year there was only maybe 5 players who were OBVIOUS picks over chalmers. However this year, lets count who are better fits than ewing that were still on the board. Wow are a lot of these guys long term going to prove elgin the biggest fool of the second round:

Brandon Bass
Michael gelabalde
CJ miles
esran issloya
monta ellis
roko ukic
Chris taft
mile icic
Marynas andriusvic
erazm loborke
andray blatche
dijon thompson
amir johnson
mindagous katlyanas
uros slokar.


Now im not saying that i woudl have been happy with all of those guys at 32. However, i would be a lot happier with any one of those guys rather than daniel ewing. Draftexpress didnt even rate him as a bubble player for this draft did they? And they pick him up with practically a first round pick in the deepest second round in history?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Noble write a letter instead to the clippers front office. ill be sure to sign it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patrick Ewing's son...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Is it safe to say that he will be in the NBDL next season?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I want reparations, darnit! We BETTER get John Gilchrist. Come on Baylor, throw me a frickin' bone...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

heck, throw elgin in the nbedl. the national basketball executive developmental league, thats where he belongs with the decision making that he has come up with. 

why get a senior pg. As if we didnt learn with chalmers. If you are going to be dumb and get a PG in the 2nd round, get ukick who many thought as the next best PG to felton. Get a young guy who actually has upside. If youre going to get ewing, why not trade to the frigging end of the draft and pick up another player or pick along the way. I still maintain ewing goes undrafted if the clippers dont pick him.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Is it safe to say that he will be in the NBDL next season?


 Chalmers > Ewing, and Chalmers sucks. What does that say about Danny Boy?

I'm just so angry. I'm going to rant either tonight or early this morning and then flood it to the Clippers website.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This was a horribel pick I dont agree with picking point guards high in the 2nd unless they have a special skill(Stoudamire) or fall to a lower spot(Ukic). I can't believe this is happening, am I dreaming. WTF is going on I was so high on this team and they screw up one of the deepest drafts ever. It seems they are never gonna get out of the hole.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daniel Ewing can't even handle the ball and he's undersized to play the SG position. I hate this pick with a passion.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/round?round=2 



> The Clippers were hoping to get their hands on Nate Robinson. Ewing is a good fit. Shaun Livingston can play the point and Ewing can back him up. Ewing also can swing to the two when he needs to. Not a stunning pick, but it's solid.


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

Yamaneko (congrats on the new gig BTW) said it best by printing that list of all the other players that were there. This draft was mad confusing. I was hoping to hear dijon thompson or mindagous katlyanas get called out personally since Luther Head and Salim (DAMN YOU ATLANTA!) were already gone. 

Let's hope the Clips do something positive in free agency, because this draft looks like a bust.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

My man Ricky Sanchez was picked at the top of the second as I said he would (I'm not sure who, if anyone other than HKF, was ridiculing me for saying he should be the pick in the 2nd) and Elgin blows another high 2nd on a guy who shouldn't be drafted. Sanchez, Gilchrist, Taft, Andriuskevicius, Ilyasova, Miles, Ilic, Blatche, Slokar, Huertas, Louis Williams, Gomes, and about 10 other guys would have been better picks...Elgin better hope his boy with the spent sell casing doesn't put the Clipps suddenly in need of one of the big men he passed up...Ricky Sanchez is going to be a huge steal, too bad Elgin is like a retarded kid at Chucky Cheeses' (Larry the Cable Guy's line) when it comes to liliputian SGs like Chalmers and Ewing (who is not a PG). Ewing occassionally can be a good shooter and defender, but the guy has never been a primary ball handler. arggggggh!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Daniel Ewing can't even handle the ball and he's undersized to play the SG position. I hate this pick with a passion.


Exactly. Ewing isn't a 1 and if they try to play him at the 1, well, that will make this pick look terrible.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

There is nothing justifiable about this pick. The guy has no upside. No experience playing the 1 practically. What logic did baylor lose? That he was going to back up livingston at duke if shaun went, so he must be a good backup for shaun? Makes no sense. The SAD thing is, hes not exactly world reknowned for his defense, yet dunleavvy said his defense might be better than chalmers. Thats pretty sad for chalmers whose defense was supposedly his strong point.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

If we dont like ewing couldnt the clips sign gilchrist and if we really need help ,Winston?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There were some players to think about who went undrafted but they probably wont pick them up either. I think they should look at Eddie Badsen and Alan Anderson(who looked very good in the Chicago camp game I saw on NBA TV)


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

ill come back to this thread in decmeber


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Easy on Ewing. We all know 2nd round picks can be a crap shoot. He is not much of an offensive player but the kid can play defense. Nothing wrong with having another Duke player who practices and plays hard. Just look at Brand and Maggette. Even Livingston was going to be a Dukie. We need a smaller guard to guard the quick guards in the West(ex: nash, parker, bibby) Most 2nd rounders dont even make an NBA team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Most dont but this second round was very deep and a good deal of high second round picks become decent NBA players.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I like Daniel Ewing more than I like Lionel Chalmers. That's about all I can say about the pick.

But why are people talking about taking point guards in the second round? Ewing's not a PG at all.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

All this Dookie man-love is starting to make me sick.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ewing wasnt too far behind Chris Duhon when they played at Duke and he was a better defender. Ewing not Duhon guarded the oppositions best guard. Look at the season Duhon had for the Bulls. It could be a decent pick. Now for the dukie man love, you got love Duke if you are a Clips fan. Just look at our 2 superstars. Where did they come from? Oh yeah, Duke.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

shavlik randolph came from duke too, doesnt mean hes going to be a great player.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The reason I am hearing that the Clippers picked this guy was because he played good defense.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats not fair to compare Randolph to Ewing. Ewing, Reddick, and Williams carried Duke last year. The kid plays great D and thats why Dunleavy picked him. How many 2nd round picks have become great players in the NBA. Manu Ginobili, Cuttino MObley, and maybe Nick Van Exel. Half of the 2nd rounders dont even make the team and thats why they are not guaranteed a contract. The Clips need a quick guard to spell Livingston and hopefully Jaric(if they resign him) when they are playing teams with smaller quicker point guards(nash, parker).


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If you want an energy guard off the bench why not get Bynum he showed he can play that type of role in Chicago, where Ewing wasnt even invited.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> If you want an energy guard off the bench why not get Bynum he showed he can play that type of role in Chicago, where Ewing wasnt even invited.


Bynum wasn't selected by anyone. Yet another example of people looking at a player that every single team passed on numreous times and ended up undrafted. Clearly, there are things that teams didnt like in Bynum or one team would've taken him. 

Ewing has limited upside, but he can play specific roles. There's nothing wrong with that. He's going to help this team out with his perimeter defense, and its something we needed to address.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Exactly Bynum wasnt drafted and he would be a better fit in my opinon.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, he went undrafted, meaning not a single NBA team deemed him draft worthy, but he was a better fit.

I see the logic.

Bynum is more exciting because he's a little guy that can jump and can light it up as a scorer at times. I like him too. But, Ewing is more steady and much more likely to find a role in the NBA. He's a good defender and can do a bit of everything on offense. Bynum's too streaky and not a good enough defender. I wouldnt have minded Bynum, but Ewing does fill a specific role even if he isn't as flashy.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Bynum could be more affective so they could have drafted a prospect like the guy from tTurkey or MArtynas and called Bynum during the draft asking him to join their summer league team if he goes undrafted.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Bynum could be more affective so they could have drafted a prospect like the guy from tTurkey or MArtynas and called Bynum during the draft asking him to join their summer league team if he goes undrafted.


If the team felt Bynum was the answer, they simply would have drafted him. They wouldnt have tried to keep tabs on him and hope he went undrafted.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Erwing had a good championship game. He can shoot, but I doubt about his confidence playing at the next level as a shooting guard. He's not a superb catch and shoot guy, and obviously he can't shoot over defender.

But here's what's left:

Cenk Akyol 
Dijon Thompson
Bracey Wright 
Monta Ellis 
Von Wafer 
Louis Williams 
Alex Acker 

I'd think we should have picked the Turkey guy, european shoots the light out, or gamble with 1/2 high school guy. Dont go conservative on 2nd round. We did gamble with Chalmer...


----------

